# 160-seitiges E-Book zu Fotografie kostenlos runterladen



## pixxsel (20. September 2010)

Auf pixxsel.de – der Webseite vom Franzis Buch- und Softwareverlag, kann man bis einschließlich 30. September 2010 das 160 Seiten starke Profibuch „Digitale Fotografie - So gelingen schwierige Fotos“ mit einem Gutscheincode kostenlos runterladen. Einfach Produkt in den Warenkorb legen, Gutscheincode pixxsel-Fotoschule-franzis eingeben und kostenlos genießen.

Weissabgleich, Bildrauschen, Fotografieren mit Blitz, Motivwahl: neben fundiertem Fachwissen für den Einsteiger bietet das E-Book jede Menge Tipps und Tricks für den ambitionierten Fotografen.


Direktlink zum Angebot
Gutscheincode: *pixxsel-Fotoschule-franzis*


----------



## Frezl (21. September 2010)

Geilo, habs mir gleich mal geholt  Ich hoffe, meine Daten werden nicht an allzu viele russische Spam-Banden verscherbelt...

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Cecile Etter (23. September 2010)

Bei mir funktionierte das nicht.Ich hab den Gutscheincode eingegeben und es wurde dann als Endpreis 0 Euros angegeben.
Bei Zahlungsform hab ich dann allerdings nicht meine Kreditkarten-Daten eingegeben,sondern auf Vorkasse geclickt
dann aber wurde mir eine Bestaetigungsmail geschickt,wo mir das Buch trotzdem verrechnet wurde..
der Download funtioniert dann jedenfalls nicht...
Gruss


----------



## Meera (24. September 2010)

Ich konnte die Probleme von Ceclie nicht nachvollziehen. Ich musste gar keine Zahlungsinformationen angeben (neu registriert im Zuge des Einkaufs). Und konnte das Buch wenige Minuten später herunter laden.


----------



## saloe (29. September 2010)

... der Gutscheincode
        ----  pixxsel-Fotoschule-franzis ----
muss eingegeben werden, dann klapperts ....


das Buch zum Downlaod gibt's dann unter 'mein Konto'.


----------



## Arno Nimm (18. Oktober 2010)

Entschuldigung aber im welchen Feld soll man dieser Code eingeben? Das Download wird trotzdem in Rechnung gestellt! Logischdenkenden und praktisch veranlagten Websitebauer hätten extra ein Feld für ein Gutschein code eingbaut. Warum brauchen die meiner adresse wenn ich sowieso downloaden möchte?

Mit freundlichen Grübeln

Perplex

Motto: Warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## airliner (1. Dezember 2010)

Code ist nicht mehr gültig.


----------



## zytostatika (11. Februar 2011)

Code ist nicht gültig


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2011)

Aufmerksam lesen hilft in manchen Fällen. 



> [...] kann man bis einschließlich 30. September 2010 [...]


----------

